# 05 gm OEM hoods



## GTO2104 (Dec 12, 2005)

I just ordered a new gm oem hood from slp's website i paid 350, im goin to pick it up on monday that sound like a good price.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Dude you got robbed. I got them at my shop for $250 color matched to your door.... Na, I'm pulling you chain. That's a good deal...


----------

